# Benji loves being out and about



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

We have just had our first week of fantastic walks. It's great to be out and off the lead. Benji has been brilliant and stays close and loving every minute. Good to get rid of the surplus energy- the mad half hours in the evening and the 'nipping' are getting easier as a result. 

Meg x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Benji you are so gorgeous .. lovely pics


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Benji is adorable! He looks like he likes to explore


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We have had our first week walking with Billy who is the same age too - it's great isn't it. Sure our family has never had so much exercise and fresh air!
x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Benji is a lovely colour, great pics


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah Benji is gorgeous, lovely colour and markings, he's slightly darker than Wynny x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

What a good boy Benji is & he is sooooo adorable. Can really see he is Oakley's brother  
We haven't tried Oakley off lead yet as we need to take him to a more secure area but he is so well behaved on his lead. 
Tonight he was trying to get his lead off the hook to tell us he wanted to go out again


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely comments. Hi Donna and Maria. I can't wait to see pictures of Wynny.
Meg xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

:love-eyes:
Benji is stunning! His colour is gorgeous x


----------



## montyp (Oct 6, 2011)

He really is beautiful. May I ask what his colour is officially called as I'm still very new to all this. Is it red?!!! And also would you mind telling me where he came from and what his parents were. Thanks


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi montyp

Benji is from Marley Doodles in Gloucestershire. The breeder described him as apricot but he is a dark apricot. Maria (Mariag) has posted some lovely pictures of Oakley , his brother, on the forum. He is an even darker red. I think his mum is described as a red roan cocker spaniel.

Hope that's helpful

Meg


----------

